# Construcción de un Péndulo Invertido



## Jonathan Gonzalez (Sep 9, 2008)

Quisera pedir la ayuda de alguién para que me pueda orientar o pasarme un circuito para contruir un péndulo invertido, la verdad estoy en blanco y no se me ocurre como hacerlo.
    Por favor si pudieran ayudarme.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

Jonathan Gonzalez dijo:
			
		

> Quisera pedir la ayuda de alguién para que me pueda orientar o pasarme un circuito para contruir un péndulo invertido, la verdad estoy en blanco y no se me ocurre como hacerlo.
> Por favor si pudieran ayudarme.



Perdona, pero un péndulo es un objeto suspendido en un campo gravitatorio, y se me escapa la idea de lo que pides pensando en ese concepto.

Si tuvieras la amabilidad de explicar mejor lo que quieres...lo mismo te podríamos ayudar

Un saludo


----------



## Jonathan Gonzalez (Sep 9, 2008)

Pues el maestro nos dio el consejo que usaramos una impresora que no usemos, le quitemos toda la carcasa y le dejemos con el motor y el riel, y que apartir de ahí hiciermos el proyecto.
   La verdad tenía una vaga idea, quería poner sensores infrarrojos en cada lado del la varilla a equilibrar y que cuando se este callendo la barilla a la derecha que se mueva el riel a la derecha y lo mismo para la izquierda pero la verdad no se si este bien mi idea y como implementarlo.

Te muestro más o menos una imagen de como estaría la barra.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

Para medir la inclinacion de la varilla tenes que usar un encoder en el carro.  Como cosa barata pero tosca podria ser un potenciometro, si no, tenes que saltar a un encoder de 1000 o 2500ppv que son *bastante* mas caros.

De pendulo invertido podes encontrar montones de documentos, pero siempre referidos al modelado del sistema , el tipo de realimentacion usada y tal vez detalle de los sensores (ver google inverted pendulum ). Circuitos no, porque en el estudio del pendulo, no interesan.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

Pues...no se con certeza que te pide que hagas... pero me parece que si pones un par de interruptores de fin de carrera en los dos extremos controlas el desarrollo del motor a traves de la correa


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

La idea es esta:

YouTube - inverted pendulum


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2008)

Así como para opinar algo, se me ocurre adosarle al péndulo un espejo que refleje luz sobre un LDR según el ángulo que tome el péndulo.
Y según la tensión sobre este LDR se puede conocer y de allí corregir la posición del péndulo.
O sea, un seguidor de linea blanca pero mas sofisticado


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahora entendí ... (lo de péndulo invertido) como experimento esta bien...
otra cosa es que valga para algo (perdón por mi mente practica)

Pienso que con un calculo exacto de la masa a mover y aprovechado la exactitud del paso a paso de la impresora se pude como se ha visto realizar que el brazo quede en equilibrio vertical, ayudado con la resistencia mecánica del propio motor cuando no esta en tensión (eléctrica) y todo esto con un programa que ordene estos pasos con exactitud

Pd. los que dominan muy bien esa técnica son los "ingenieros" que mantienen los casinos....jajajajaja


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2008)

Es más estable cuanto más masa tenga en lo alto.
Servir ? Es la base del "SegWay"












YouTube - How to Build a Segway Trasnporter - Robot


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok. Alejandro...no había caído en ese detalle, pero cuando vi el primer experimento eso es lo que pensé, esta claro tal como lo muestra pues... eso.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Así como para opinar algo, se me ocurre adosarle al péndulo un espejo que refleje luz sobre un LDR según el ángulo que tome el péndulo.
> Y según la tensión sobre este LDR se puede conocer y de allí corregir la posición del péndulo.
> O sea, un seguidor de linea blanca pero mas sofisticado



Acelerometro, esas son las formulas del MCA, juega con el desplazamiento del eje X para ganar o perder cinetica y asi sostener el pendulo arriba. Necesita saber la masa del palo y la distancia del eje, con la aceleracion ya puede ajustar la cinetica desplazando el eje.


----------



## asherar (Sep 20, 2008)

En el año 2001 (antes de la aparición del segway) yo me puse a experimentar tratando de 
hacer un carrito de 2 ruedas que mantuviera el equilibrio. (No es por agrandarme, porque 
no tuve éxito.)
Como sensor de la vertical puse una barrita metálica pequeña a modo de péndulo. 
Colgaba de un extremo, y con el otro tapaba parcialmente un optocoplador de ranura. 
El opto a 1/2 iluminar mantenía un PWM en un 50% de ciclo util, que controlaba un motor de CC 
ubicado en la base del aparato. 
Al mover el péndulo sensor y tapar más o menos el opto, el PWM hacía mover el motor en un sentido o en otro, con diferente velocidad. Ese era mi lazo de realimentación negativa para restablecer la vertical. 
Pero los problemas eran varios: 
1.- el sensor era demasiado sensible (muy rápido)
2.- el motor muy poco potente (poco torque de respuesta)
3.- la referencia del lazo era inadecuada, ya que el sensor medía el ángulo, 
y debía medir la aceleración. 
Por supuesto que anduve renegando como una semana, hasta que me di cuenta que no 
tenía forma de resolver esos problemas. 

El método de medir la distancia hacia tierra con un sensor óptico merece ser probada, 
ya que es una manera de medir la otra referencia importante: si se acerca al piso o no.
La clave está en que el motor pueda responder lo suficientemente rápido a la señal de  realimentación, que esta no tenga ruido, y que sea proporcional a la aceleración lateral. 
Hay otros aspectos físicos a tener en cuenta (como el tema de diferenciar la componente 
de g, de la aceleración del movimiento) pero básicamente lo anterior es lo principal 
desde el punto de vista del control. 

Si yo tuviera tiempo trataría de perfeccionar mi método del pendulo como sensor, ya que 
así es como trabaja el sistema de equilibrio del cuerpo humano. 
Los "otolitos", situados en el oído interno, son como péndulos que flotan en un líquido 
muy viscoso (lo que amortigua el movimiento). Las cilias que los unen al fondo de la cavidad 
le indican al cerebro en qué dirección está la horizontal (o vertical). 
Este es un tema apasionante.


----------



## hard8507 (Abr 30, 2009)

amigo aqui te doy una paguina donde dicen como hacer uno analogicamente con un gyro y un acelerometro 

http://www.wa4dsy.net/robot/balancing-robot/analog-balancing-bot


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

hard8507 dijo:
			
		

> amigo aqui te doy una paguina donde dicen como hacer uno analogicamente con un gyro y un acelerometro
> 
> http://www.wa4dsy.net/robot/balancing-robot/analog-balancing-bot


----------



## golumx (May 1, 2009)

Existen varios proyectos de este tipo, los que funcionan bien, emplean un filtro Kalman para convinar los datos aportados por un acelerometro y un giroscopo.
Aqui te paso un link que es bastante completo y con enlazes a otras paginas con mas información.
Tambien he visto uno hecho con un distanciometro de infrarojos que corregia el par que aportaban los motores en funcion de la distancia al suelo medida, si aumentaba giraba o aflicabamas torque en un sentido y si disminuia lo contrario.
http://www.geology.smu.edu/~dpa-www/robo/nbot/


----------



## mana1612 (May 1, 2009)

Mira esta nota de Microchip, sale todo el diseño, los circuitos y el desarrollo con todas las formulas para hacer el software, utiliza un PIC12F684
creo que en la pagina de mcicrochip tambien esta el codigo fuente para el PIC.


----------



## hard8507 (May 1, 2009)

bueno la de microchip que pusiste es la mas buena pero hay un problema no dice q sensor usa ni tampoco esta el codigo de programacion del pic necesitamos algo completo para empezar


----------



## mana1612 (May 2, 2009)

Aca esta el codigo,
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en021807

Estaba en la pagina como te decia, solo era cuestion de buscar un poco!

El sensor debe se un potenciometro lineal que por el circuito puede ser de 10K. lo unico que debe ser de muy buena calidad ya que el movimiento pendulante hace un intenso rozamiento mecanico que a la larga resulta el falso contacto y ruido en la señal.

Suerte!


----------



## asherar (May 3, 2009)

mana1612 dijo:
			
		

> Aca esta el codigo,
> http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en021807
> 
> Estaba en la pagina como te decia, solo era cuestion de buscar un poco!
> ...



Si buscas un encoder barato para reemplazar el reóstato lineal, podés destripar un ratón viejo 
(me refiero a uno de computadora). 
Se puede aprovechar la rueda, los optoacopladores, y hasta el transistor de salida. 
Eso requiere modificar algo el programa: en lugar de medir tensión ahora se deben contar pulsos. 
Es un poco más de trabajo, pero el desgaste por rozamiento es cero.


----------



## golumx (May 3, 2009)

El problema que veo es la poca resolucion del encoder, seria mucho mas preciso hacerlo por medio de acelerometros y giroscopos, vamos creo que solo con un acelerometro que mida la inclinacion del mastil, puedes hacerlo de forma analogica o digital, dependiendo del acelerometro elegido. Otro dato a tener en cuenta es la resolucion y potencia que entrege el motor empleado, los de las impresoras son rapidos pero tienen poco torque y si la carga que esta situada en la parte superior (para umentar el momento de inercia) no esta bien dimensionada no conseguiras la velocida de respuesta necesaria para corregir la posicion. Aunque el link que puse esta en ingles es muy interesante y a traves de los enlaces que vienen se puede profundizar bastante en el tema.


----------



## felipeyeah (Jun 16, 2010)

creo que antes de pensar en la parte eletrónica debes pensar en la parte mecánica del proyecto..
primero que nada necesitas determinar massas, centros de gravedad y momentos.. análicis de fuerzas con diagramas  de cuerpo libre y cosas asee.. 

saludos !!


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 20, 2010)

bueno tengo un amigo que hizo un pendulo rotacional invertido para chicos de la universidad el utilizo un pic y tabajo con sensores los cuales detectaban cierta variacionen el pendulo esta informacion era mandada al pic y este se encargaba de mantener la estabilidad de este


----------



## lsedr (Jul 26, 2010)

que sencillez jajaja


----------



## mati89 (Jul 28, 2010)

puede ser un burbuja nivel electronica casera? una buebuja nivel como las que utilizan los albañiles para medir si esta derecha una pared o no


----------



## Roxell (Ago 9, 2010)

HOLA, yo estoy trabajando en lo mismo y te recomiendo que ya que tengas la parte mecánica continúes con lo electrónico.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 24, 2010)

hola a todos, ando con la idea de hacer un pendulo invertido  y hasta ahora estoy buscando informacion sobre las variables que se deben tener en cuenta..una de las que ya hablaron es de la posicion angular del pendulo y veo que hablan de utilizar un potenciometro o un encoder, yo he pensado en utilizar el potenciometro (por costos y complejidad del programa) y otra variable que veo que no han hablado es sobre la posicion del carrito (para un pendulo sobre un carrito de cuatro ruedas con un motor dc) y realmente no se que podria utilizar para medir este desplazamiento, o esto no es necesario????, agradezco me puedan aclarar estas dudas.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 26, 2010)

tenia un carrito con motor dc, pero un amigo le ha dañado un engrane y entonces he tenido que adaptarle un motor paso a paso, no se que si habria mas problemas para la programacion o el tiempo de respueta del carrito se vera afectado?... agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## dairo monsalve (Jun 11, 2011)

solamente tienes que hacre un pwm com pic 16f877 y un par de potenciometros lineales


----------



## Christopher091888 (May 15, 2012)

HOLA a todos yo estoy trabajando en un péndulo invertido rotacional ya tengo toda la parte mecánica y diseñe un control PID pero me gustaría hacerlo sintonizado como lo hago y como mandar la señal al motor bueno primero pretendo armarlo analógico pero quiero que sea sintonizable


----------

